# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Ateş Kültü

## atoybil

BüYüK ARAşTIRMACI KüZIM MİRşAN'IN TESBİTLERİ 

ATEş KüLTü 
PROTO-TüRK KüLTüRüğnde KüN(GüNEş ) ısı ve ışık kaynağı olduğu gibi, yeryüzünde de ATEş hem, ısı, hem ışık verir. Bu yüzden yeryüzünde GüNEşğin, yani TANRIğnın temsilcisidir. Bu yüzden kutsaldır. 

ATEş yakılan yer OCAKğtır, bu yüzden çoğu kere ikisi aynı anlamda kullanılır. OCAKğsız barınak olmazğ Bu yüzden OCAK hem eve, hem de AİLEğye işaret eder. ğOcağın tütsün, ocağımızı söndürmeğ gibi ifadeler günümüzde bile AİLEğnin devamına işaret eder. Geçmişte pek çok aile ocaklarını hiç söndürmeden sürekli yakarlardı. Modern hayatta önce sobalara, sonra da kalorifere geçince, bu kavram önemini kaybetmeye yüz tutmuştur. 

Eski TüRKLER bir dönemde ölülerini yakmışlardır. Bunun amacı, ölenin ruhunun ATEş vasıtasıyla göğe yükselerek TANRIğya ulaşmasıdır. ATEşğte yanan temizlenir. Mikroplar ölür. Bu yüzden kül asırlar boyunca bulaşık ve çamaşır yıkamakta kullanılmıştır. 

email: [email protected]

----------


## kulturelbellek

Od, Ocak iye veya iyeleri, Türk hayatında önemli bir mevki işgal eder. Ergenekonğdan çıkmak için ateş yakıp demiri eriterek yeryüzüne çıkan Türkler, Kökü Gök Tanrı inancına dayanan bu mistik hatırayı günümüze kadar yaşatagelmişlerdir. Kuzey Irak Kırmanç ve Türkmenlerğinde Ocak kutsaldır. Ocak bütün Türk dünyasında olduğu gibi Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluğda da kutsaldır. Gagauzlarda da aile ocağı kutsal kabul edilir ve ailenin reisi erkektir.

Od, Ocak ilişkisi, Ocak-Ev ilişkileri ve Ocak-şifa ilişkileri kendi içerisinde bir bütün oluşturur. Azerbaycanğda, Dardağan (dağ dağan) Ocağığna çocuklar götürülür. Kara koyunun yünü ile çilek yaprağının tozu karıştırılıp ocağa atılarak şifa umulur. Anadolu ve Doğu Anadoluğda, şifasına inanılan binlerce Ocak vardır. Sorgunğun Ocaklı köyünde şeyhin ocağı vardır. Bayrak egemenlik sembolü iken, düğün alayında bayrağın olması yeni kurulacak ğOcakğla, yeni bir egemenlik alanı mesajı vermektedir.

Türklerde mukaddes kabul edilen ğOcağınğ devamlılığının sağlanması küçük kardeşe görev olarak verilmiştir. Erbilğin içerisindeki Sultan Muzaffer, her türlü dilek ve istek için Türkmen ve Kırmançlar tarafından ziyaret edilir, mezara taş yapıştırılır. Keza, halk, Erbilğdeki şeyh Muhammed üuliğyi, çocuk isteği için ziyaret eder, mezara taş yapıştırır ve para bağlarlar. şimdi pek görülmemekle beraber, Karsğda, Vanğda ve Erzurumğda yatır mezarlarına niyet tutulup, taş yapıştırıldığını, taşın yapışması halinde niyetin olacağına inanılır. Eski Türkler de çocuk sahibi olmak isteyenlerin, elmalı yerlerde, kutlu pınar başlarında, ata mezarlarında yatması gerektiğine inanılır.

Kaynak: Kültürel Bellek

----------


## kulturelbellek

Od, Ocak iye veya iyeleri, Türk hayatında önemli bir mevki işgal eder. Ergenekon’dan çıkmak için ateş yakıp demiri eriterek yeryüzüne çıkan Türkler, Kökü Gök Tanrı inancına dayanan bu mistik hatırayı günümüze kadar yaşatagelmişlerdir. Kuzey Irak Kırmanç ve Türkmenler’inde Ocak kutsaldır. Ocak bütün Türk dünyasında olduğu gibi Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu’da da kutsaldır. Gagauzlarda da aile ocağı kutsal kabul edilir ve ailenin reisi erkektir. Devamını oku

----------

